# Favorite Hourly Theme?



## Geoni (Jun 18, 2014)

What is your favorite hourly theme in the series and why? Can be from any animal crossing installment. And post a video so people can listen to it!

Mine is 9 P.M. from Population:Growing! because it's one of the chill themes but I like its instrumentals the most out of them all (others being 10&11 P.M. WW, 7PM&1AM NL). It was also right before Nookington's closed for the night, so I was often outside when it was playing.


----------



## krielle (Jun 18, 2014)

3AM will always be my favorite.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 18, 2014)

I really like 7pm in New Leaf. Sometimes I turn my game on at 7 and just listen as I do homework or other stuff. I tend to like the wee hours of the nights' themes. They're like a treat for anyone who actually plays at those hours.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 18, 2014)

7PM in New Leaf is my favourite. Although 9PM on New Leaf brings me lots of memories *-*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 18, 2014)

AC:WW: 6am-7am, 12pm, 4pm-8pm, 2am-4am
New Leaf: 6pm

Basically, I like AC:WW music better


----------



## Smith (Jun 18, 2014)

Gamecube 9PM is really amazing. I think 8PM gamecube is really good. I haven't super gotten into an AC like I did gamecube so I can't say on newer ones but I like a lot of the Gamecube hourly music.

http://tane.us/ac/


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 20, 2014)

i really like the 3am music in acnl. it's very peaceful to listen to! especially when it's raining.


----------



## katsuragi (Jun 21, 2014)

ww has my favourite music but i can't think of a specific hour i like best! 2am is my favourite on new leaf though


----------



## Orbis (Jun 21, 2014)

2AM in City Folk, 1AM and 2PM in New Leaf, 5PM in PG.


----------



## woopslap (Jun 24, 2014)

i'm a big fan of 7 p.m. and 1 a.m. in new leaf. i really like how melancholy and pensive they sound. i also really like the title music from the original animal crossing and wild world.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 24, 2014)

My favourite is 1am in New Leaf... I love it so much. It's so elusive, since I hardly ever play at that time. I also like 5pm, I usually play the game at that time.
On another note I can't stand the 3pm music on NL for some reason. If I load the game and the time is 3pm, I'll change the time lol!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

i just got a glimpse of 5 am from traveling, and I really liked it! Can't say my favorite tho...


----------



## Myles (Jun 24, 2014)

My list:
- GCN 1 AM
- GCN 2 AM
- GCN 7 AM
- GCN 3 PM
- GCN 8 PM
- GCN 10 PM
- WW/CF 6 AM
- WW/CF 7 AM
- WW/CF 3 PM
- WW/CF 4 PM
- WW/CF 2 AM
- WW/CF 3 AM
- WW/ CF 5 AM
- NL 7 AM
- NL 2 PM
- NL 4 PM
- NL 8 PM
- NL 12 AM
- NL 1 AM

My all time favorite is WW/CF 4 PM. <3 GCN 2 AM is in second & NL 4 PM in third.

4 PM is always my reminder that it's midday and I should be depressed about not competing homework/chores/etc.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Jun 25, 2014)

Still 9am from PG.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

7 am in new leaf.


----------



## chronic (Jun 25, 2014)

The soundtrack from the original Animal Crossing is gorgeous. I can't believe how emotional it makes me.
My favorites are Rainy day, 5pm, 6am, 5am, 2pm, 3pm, 8pm. 

For New leaf, 5pm, 11am, 1pm, 5pm


----------



## Geoni (Jun 26, 2014)

1 a.m. used to be my favorite track from new leaf but now that I've stayed up late enough for it, I'd have to say 4 a.m. is one of my favorites of the game if not the series in general.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 26, 2014)

-8AM NL
-7AM GC
-5PM GC
-5PM NL
-4PM GC
I don't know if this counts as 'hourly' but the GC Rainy Day music.
-2AM WW/CF


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2014)

1 a.m. forever~


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 28, 2014)

7p.m


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont really have a favorite but i often catch myself humming to a tune sometimes lol i HATE 4am music so much man i have to mute it while im playing around that time ugh

I looooveeee the music when it's snowing though. I miss it omg


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 2, 2014)

The 1 am and 5pm music of New Leaf :3
Other than that, the main theme of Wild World is my favorite soundtrack out of all video games in the world x.x


----------



## Milleram (Jul 2, 2014)

I love 7pm from New Leaf. I dunno, it just sounds kinda melancholy or something.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm a fan of 4am in New leaf and 1pm in the first animal crossing


----------

